# my little girl needs help...



## justemoi (Jul 20, 2011)

Nori will only come to the top for a quick breath and goes straight back to the bottom. She is hanging out down there vertically with her face down and tail up. She is hiding in the back corners behind her decor. This is very unlike her. She does not come when she sees me and is not eating. She's not active at all... only moves if I make her. There are a few new things in her world... I moved her to a different room (her tank is no longer next to other fish), I did a 100% water change (used the same water I always use from my well with conditioner), she has a new buddy... Minty the snail, she has a couple of new live plants. She looks the same as usual... no spots or other issues. Any ideas? Thanks so much for any advice you can give! She looks so sad  I hate not seeing her swimming around 

Housing 
What size is your tank?* 2 gallon*
What temperature is your tank? *78*
Does your tank have a filter?* yes*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *no*
Is your tank heated? *yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *Minty the snail*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *pellets/occasional worms*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *twice per day*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *50% one week/100% the nest*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *see above*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *water conditioner*

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *none*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *lethargic, stays on the bottom, won't eat, hangs out with face down and tail up (vertical)*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *a couple of days ago*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *no*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *no*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *a few months old?*


----------



## justemoi (Jul 20, 2011)

I though I would add that Nori looks a bit darker than usual as well. Please, does anyone have advice??? My tiny little Nori is just not herself!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry Nori isn't feeling well. 
Sounds like she has SBD, you should try and QT her with epsom salt. Mix 1-2 tsp/ gallon epsom salt in conditioned water and put her in. See if it helps her. Try to lower the water level or float her in a small container with 2 inches of water in the main tank so she can stay warm and come up for air easily.
Hope this helps, and maybe someone else can give you some other options as well.
 Good luck with her.


----------



## justemoi (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice... I am on my home now and will immediately try the salt... does SBD make them hang out face down?


----------



## justemoi (Jul 20, 2011)

should I do 100% water change and remove the new snail and plants just in case? or put Nori back by the other fish (maybe she is depressed)?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

If she's having difficulty staying down, going up or she's head standing, its usually SBD.. You should QT new plants for a week anyway, they can carry some nasties on them sometimes... You could try doing a normal partial water change first and see if it helps her. If it doesn't then try the salt.. I would leave the snail and plants in the tank and float her in it to make sure she can come up for air. You don't want her stressing to get oxygen. 

Are there any other symptoms at all? I wouldn't put her with the other fish because we can't confirm what she has for sure... And if it spreads other fish may get it.


----------



## justemoi (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok... Nori is in her cup of epson salt water floating in her tank. I tried to get some pics so y'all can see her problem but she is so dark it is hard to see. Her belly doesn't look right...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

she definitely is bloated, which is a good sign of SBD (especially if she has not been eating).


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Has she eaten a lot recently? She does look constipated.. Although she could also be eggy. Sakura8's girl had gotten eggy and had similar symptoms till she reabsorbed the eggs.. I think you should try fasting her (since she's not eating, that wont be a problem I guess) Also if you can give her some frozen daphnia, it acts as a laxative..


----------



## justemoi (Jul 20, 2011)

I just checked on Nori in her little floating cup of epson salt water... she seems to be doing ok... do y'all think she's looking a bit better? how many days should I keep her in the cup? I'm floating an empty cup of epson salt water in her tank as well so it the temp will be the same and ready for her 100% water change tomorrow.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

She's looking better already! Her colour looks better and at least in the pic she looks less bloated plus she's upright now lol!
I'd keep her there for the next 3 days or so.. If you think it may occur again, give her a week in it but she seems to be doing so much better. 
You can start feeding her really tiny amounts of food once in awhile to keep up her metabolism but not too much. We don't want her doing headstands again!


----------



## justemoi (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank y'all so much  Nori is doing much better today. She is swimming around and irritated that she is in her cup. However, she has a small white "blob" hanging from her belly... something she excreted perhaps? I'll try to get a pic.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Possible. She must have been eggy and maybe ate her eggs or reabsorbed them into her body.. That makes them poop whitish poo..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Her belly does look less swollen. It will take probably a a few days


----------



## justemoi (Jul 20, 2011)

Nori looks terrible!!! starting s new thread...


----------

